# Ear Cropping... What to expect



## ed713 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello, I have had an awesome blue pit puppy for 2 weeks now he is 9weeks and i'm considering cropping his ears this week. However, I dont want to crop his ears if i cant offer the care he will need for the ears to look good. I work Friday, Sunday, Monday 7pm-7am and go to school Tues & Thurs 10am-3pm so i have a very busy schedule. I hardly have time to see my puppy as much as i would like to now, because of my schedule. I could get some post op help from my sister but she cant be there every time im not. I dont have anyone else that is available to watch my puppy when im at work or school. Can someone with a lot of experience on cropping puppy ears please offer some advice. Should i not crop the ears? thank you very much.


----------



## cammoblue (Jan 15, 2012)

i wouldnt get them cropped if i were you, i no expert but i just had my girls ears cropped. seemed to take a lot of time and effort taping them up for a busy schedule


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

my friend just got her new pups ears cropped today via laser...said it was amazingly smooth... and 150 bucks too... jesus i paid like 200 for an attempt


----------



## ed713 (Feb 14, 2012)

rodrigo said:


> my friend just got her new pups ears cropped today via laser...said it was amazingly smooth... and 150 bucks too... jesus i paid like 200 for an attempt


TY, and i think i wont crop his ears since i cannot guarantee a safe healthy recovery, unless... i can find someone in Houston, TX that does a good job cropping with laser. I like the idea and just saw LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se pics of her pit that got its ears laser cropped. TY all for the advice and more is welcome because i will get it em clipped if i can find the right vet that can use laser.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I get mine done normally , I paid fo laser and actually got the same results as the cutting, just find an experienced vet with refrences or ask a breeder to refer you. If you have a cone on the pup he would be fine, I would crate when you arent home. I would have someone there for the 1st couple days but it does heal pretty fast . About day 10 the stitches come out. So keeping a cone on will help keep the stitches safe. Depending on the crop you may or may not have to post them after stitches are removed , shorter has a better chance of no taping needed.


----------



## screwhead94 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can i get the number of the person that cropped your dogs ears. I want to crop my puppys ears but they are asking for $700.


----------

